# Without off tasted



## trab1

Hola de nuevo,
No sé que sentido darle a esta frase: "Flavour, reconstituted is characteristic of fresh tomato without off tasted", Tal vez, el sabor es caracteristico al tomate fresco, no és insípido. 

Gracias


----------



## pup

Tu frase no tiene sentido en ingles tal y como es. Hay mas contexto?


----------



## Jeromed

No será más bien _without_ _off-taste_?
Como está, tu frase no tiene ningún sentido en inglés.


----------



## trab1

Si, aqui está todo el párrafo, yo no le encuentro sentido, a ver si así ustedes me pueden ayudar:

Dried tomatoes are produced from the sound, whole, ripe, red tomatoes selected, washed with microbiologically controlled water by the means of halved, sulphited and sun-dried under controlled conditions and inspected prior to packing. The colour of finished product must be red (uniform). Flavour, reconstituted is characteristic of fresh tomato without off tasted.


----------



## parhuzam

Me parece que esto es Brit.

Mi intento es ...  *"sabor desabrido"*

insipido = sin sabor.... que es diferente.


----------



## romarsan

La opción de Parhuzam es muy buena, como siempre, solo una pequeña corrección, sabor, con b.
Saludos


----------



## Jeromed

parhuzam said:


> Me parece que esto es Brit.
> 
> Mi intento es ...  *"savor desabrido"*



Huyyyyy, querido Parhuzam.  _*Sabor *_con _uve_ no es desabrido, sino doloroso.


----------



## Jeromed

trab1 said:


> Si, aqui está todo el párrafo, yo no le encuentro sentido, a ver si así ustedes me pueden ayudar:
> 
> Dried tomatoes are produced from the sound, whole, ripe, red tomatoes selected, washed with microbiologically controlled water by the means of halved, sulphited and sun-dried under controlled conditions and inspected prior to packing. The colour of finished product must be red (uniform). Flavour, reconstituted is characteristic of fresh tomato without off tasted.



Es muy difícil traducir ese párrafo.  No parece escrito por alguien que tenga el inglés como lengua materna.


----------



## pup

No me sorprende nada que no puedes comprender este parrafo - yo soy nativa y no pienso que tiene mucho sentido! Quizas se trata de una traduccion al ingles de un otro idioma?

He puesto en rojo lo que no esta bien en ingles:



> Dried tomatoes are produced from the *sound*, whole, ripe, red tomatoes selected, washed with microbiologically controlled water *by the means of* halved, sulphited and sun-dried under controlled conditions and inspected prior to packing. The colour of finished product must be red (uniform). *Flavour, reconstituted* is characteristic of fresh tomato without *off tasted*.


 
Pienso que "desabrido" es la palabra que quieren evocar... 

Sin embargo, en realidad, ni "off tasted", ni su version correcta ("off taste") significa esto en ingles. Si un producto "tastes off" significa que se ha enmohecido/que ha pasado la fecha limite de venta y se la nota.


----------



## polli

Viendo lo que dice pup, mi humilde opinión es que lo que quiere significar es que el tomate seco reconstituído tiene el sabor de los tomates frescos, sin el sabor a ¨tomate pasado¨ (demasiado maduro) ya que la deshidratación es un proceso que permite conservar los tomates mucho tiempo sin el riesgo de que se alteren (se pudran, se enmohezcan).


----------



## parhuzam

Jeromed said:


> Huyyyyy, querido Parhuzam.  _*Sabor *_con _uve_ no es desabrido, sino doloroso.



Le cambié a "b" de burro cuando noté el error.


----------



## parhuzam

De acuerdo con_* polli*_

sound = tomatos without damage or blemishes

by means of halved, off tasted.... sugiere que tratan de explicar la técnica del proceso.

Lo del inglés....La información me parece que viene en un paquete importado de China...Hong Kong...inglés Brit...


----------



## alexacohen

A mí me parece como a vosotros, que el que escribió la frase no tenía mucha idea.

Pero, casualmente, he estado viendo un documental sobre "dried tomatoes": se trata de recoger tomates maduros y sin ningún tipo de defecto (supongo que "sound"), lavarlos con agua para quitarles todo resto de sulfato, un líquido que se les echa mientras están en la mata para que no se los coman los bichos (supongo que "sulphite"), partirlos a la mitad (halved?), y secarlos al sol.
Y, al ser reconstituidos, deben mantener el sabor de un tomate natural fresco sin que se note ningún otro sabor (off tasted?).
¿Ayuda, o tampoco?


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> A mí me parece como a vosotros, que el que escribió la frase no tenía mucha idea.
> 
> Pero, casualmente, he estado viendo un documental sobre "dried tomatoes": se trata de recoger tomates maduros y sin ningún tipo de defecto (supongo que "sound"), lavarlos con agua para quitarles todo resto de sulfato, un líquido que se les echa mientras están en la mata para que no se los coman los bichos (supongo que "sulphite"), partidos a la mitad (halved?), y secados al sol.
> Y, al ser reconstituidos, deben mantener el sabor de un tomate natural fresco sin que se note ningún otro sabor (off tasted?).
> ¿Ayuda, o tampoco?


Está perfecto Ale


----------



## parhuzam

Creo que el sulfato es un conservador que se le agrega a vinos corrientes y otros comestibles para que duren años en la oscuridad de la cocina.

Saludos


----------



## romarsan

sí he oído que se añaden sulfatos a determinados alimentos para conservarlos más tiempo frescos, pero también se usan para evitar las plagas de insectos que atacan las plantas antes de la cosecha. Practicamente todas las plantas y árboles se "sulfatan" en una determinada fase de su producción del fruto...


----------



## polli

De acuerdo con todos Ro, Alexa y parhuzam...igual creo que son sulfitos (una pequeña diferencia que no viene al caso)


----------



## alexacohen

polli said:


> De acuerdo con todos Ro, Alexa y parhuzam...igual creo que son sulfitos (una pequeña diferencia que no viene al caso)


Ah, es que ahí me perdí, Polli. En mi documental decían que había que lavar los dichosos tomates muy bien para quitarles el sulfato.
No dijeron que se le echase nada para conservarlos, simplemente se dejaban secar al sol.
A lo mejor el sistema de la empresa X consiste en echarles sulfito para conservarlos mejor.
Como el párrafo en inglés más que traducirlo lo he adivinado (porque no entendí nada), y no sé lo que es un sulfito, pues seguro que metí la pata.


----------



## polli

alexacohen said:


> Ah, es que ahí me perdí, Polli. En mi documental decían que había que lavar los dichosos tomates muy bien para quitarles el sulfato.
> No dijeron que se le echase nada para conservarlos, simplemente se dejaban secar al sol.
> A lo mejor el sistema de la empresa X consiste en echarles sulfito para conservarlos mejor.
> Como el párrafo en inglés más que traducirlo lo he adivinado (porque no entendí nada), y no sé lo que es un sulfito, pues seguro que metí la pata.


Creo que nos estamos enredando todos Alexa !, puede ser que los sulfatos sean los que se le coloca mientras están en la planta como dicen romarsan y vos, pero los conservantes para vinos y otros comestibles (como dice parhuzam) son sulfitos...  a los tomates secos (artesanales al menos) no deberían agregarle ningún conservante, con secarlos es suficiente.
En fin, con aceite de oliva son muy ricos, los sulfatos/itos...no importan


----------



## parhuzam

Sí, sí... eso de "sulphited" es de agregarle sulfito para que duren años y para darle a un pobre un ataque asmático....... mejor sugiero los tomates secos artesanales.


----------



## trab1

parhuzam said:


> De acuerdo con_* polli*_
> 
> sound = tomatos without damage or blemishes
> 
> by means of halved, off tasted.... sugiere que tratan de explicar la técnica del proceso.
> 
> Lo del inglés....La información me parece que viene en un paquete importado de China...Hong Kong...inglés Brit...


 
Uhm! no lo sé, Pamelita me ha dicho que: "by means of halved", se refiere más que todo a la concentración, ustedes saben soluciones es decir al 50%, química. Qué opinan?


----------



## parhuzam

trab1 said:


> Uhm! no lo sé, Pamelita me ha dicho que: "by means of halved", se refiere más que todo a la concentración, ustedes saben soluciones es decir al 50%, química. Qué opinan?



No creo que tiene que ver con la química......Los tomates se cortan a la mitad (halved)... se les agrega la solución de sulfito como conservador y para que no se echen a perder. Así se secan sin problemas con los bichos.

" soluciones es decir al 50%, química."  Esto no tiene significado en este contexto.

Saludos.


----------



## trab1

Gracias!!!


----------

